# Can anyone give me a recipe for a homemade natural trumpet?



## PrimoUomo

I have heard about many pepople who had made a homemade baroque (natural) trumpet. 
I once found a recipe, but can't find now. Can someone help me?


----------



## Taggart

Try Google.

Trumpet making workshop

Amazon


----------

